# What is the sweetest thing your cat does?



## KATCILE (Nov 7, 2010)

We all know our little kitties can be a *hassle* at times, but when they're feelin' sweet... they can be OH SO SWEET.:love2

I was wondering whats the sweetest thing your little furbaby(babies) does [on occasion *hehehe*]?

My furbaby Cile will on occasion hop into my lap and nuzzle his head into my chest and fall asleep when I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shadow will sleep on her back, cradled in my left arm, and trust me completely to not drop her.
Marmalade would jump onto my back as I scooped the LitterChest and hang his feet over one shoulder to watch. 
Skippyjon Jones now jumps on my back but he also head-butts the back of my head while he's up there. He also randomly likes to ask to be held and carried around.
Pretty will flop next to/on our legs on the couch when we watch TV.
Louie likes to 'ambush' me and think he's a Big Scary Cat. He also 'asks' for attention by gently patting you once with his paw. 
Floofy gets love-y and will ask for attention by meowing and 'waving' his tail at us to get our attention.
Malibu gives me nose-kisses and asks me to lift the covers so she can curl up next to my belly. Or she sleeps on my head if I've fallen asleep before she can get under the covers.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I have a start to have a nightmare, I get woken up by snuzzling on my face. Also when we're cuddling and he tips his head back for kisses.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably just when Buttercup does her little happy dance circles on my chest, tries to fit her head inside my nostril apparently as a sign of affection (its the thought that counts right), and then nuzzles up by my side in a little ball when I'm watching TV.

I suppose I could do without the nose mining.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My tuxedo Boxer is a sweet guy; always comes and asks for pets and kisses. Once in a while he will give me the tiniest little nips with his little sharp teeth. It always makes me laugh and I give him an extra hug. I think that's why he does it.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

No matter how bad my day is, Teddy always cheers me up by trotting up to the door and greets me by rolling around on the floor begging for pets.


----------



## Lu_Bloodmoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Lestat is not very fond of a lap, but he enjoys sleeping close enough, with one paw always on me. I guess he wants to be sure I won't go anywhere. "You're mine!" 

Here's an example: sleeping while grabbing my leg.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Lu_Bloodmoon said:


> Lestat is not very fond of a lap, but he enjoys sleeping close enough, with one paw always on me. I guess he wants to be sure I won't go anywhere. "You're mine!"
> 
> Here's an example: sleeping while grabbing my leg.


Awww....cute.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

If I even so much as lean forward in my chair, Murphy jumps up to go with me. It's as if he's saying, "Wherever you're going, I'm going with you." :love2


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

A time or two when I'm sleeping, I've had Miu come up and lie beside me, then place her head like a human on my outstretched arm, facing my body. Then she'll put one paw on my stomach and bury her face in my side. Very cute!

A sweet thing she does for Cap'n Jack: when it's time for bed and after I turn out his lights, she'll go lie down in front of his door and just watch him for a good half hour or so to keep him company. (He cries when it's time for bed.) Then after he calms down, she gets up and goes off to sleep with my mom.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt once slept in the crook of my waist while I lay on my side and purred for most of the night


----------



## KATCILE (Nov 7, 2010)

These all sound like such adorable stories ! It looks like cats are the most sweet when its nappy time ... EVEN the nose mining ! LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali usually hangs out on the printer on my left when I'm on the computer. She'll sit up and put one hand on my shoulder while looking at me intently and tilting her head. That means she wants her little face scritched. If I ignore her, she'll take one paw, reach down, pull my arm towards her and put her little face against my hand, so I can more easily give her scritches. She does this several times a day. It's adorable.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Hana always seems to forget she can jump and get onto things much easier then climbing. every night she acts like shes all feeble and can't get up and just draaaaaags herself and climbs up onto the bed like its mount everest. then she comes over and starts purring happily at having made it up and shoves her head on my hand as if "HEY I did all that you BETTER pet me"


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I love this thread! Everyone has such cuties at home!

With Coda, it's whenever I'm crying: she starts crying, too, and runs over to me with big eyes, and jumps up, putting her front paws on my chest, staring at me intently to check if I'm ok, and when I say "I'm okay, sweet girl", she curls up in my lap, purring.
She is also very cute when we have a new milk jug ring for her. Her eyes get so big and dialated, and if we hold it up for her to see, she stands on her hind legs with her front paws in front of her in a begging pose, and walks a few steps like that, making a high-pitched excited little meow! 

Allegro is at his most cute whenever he snuggles with us and purrs, which is most of the time.  His is our cuddliest cat. He likes to come up onto your chest, tucking his head under your chin. (When I say "you" or "your", I mean me or my husband. I'm tired.) He purrs so loud and kneads you gently. He also is in my lap almost every time I sit down, and he falls asleep in my lap or arms at least once a day. He'll often sleep in my arms on his back like a baby, legs sprawled, snoring slightly and completely relaxed. He gives us cat-kisses all the time and he purrs like a diesel engine. He gets so happy when he's in my arms (he's a momma's boy) that his purring increases in pitch and volume until it becomes a trill. He seems deliriously happy at this point, eyes closed or rolled back in his head, trilling and purring as if his life depended on it, kneading his paws into my arm or leg, head tucked into my armpit. He is such a lovebug!
He's also cute whenever he runs down the stairs or jumps down from someplace. Whenever he goes downstairs or jumps down, he makes a little grunting/humming noise with his mouth closed, and the impact of landing on the floor or a lower step jars the noise. It's like little kids who like hitting their chest while they hum or say "ah" because the resulting noise is so funny.

Forte is adorable because he usually confuses my large -ahem- chest, with my lap. He lays on my husband's lap just fine, but usually sits or lies down on/across my chest and shoulders, purring lightly and sometimes falling asleep. It blocks my view and makes it hard to breathe (he's HUGE for his age--not fat, but just tall and long), but I never have the heart to make him go away. When he was smaller, he liked to sit on my shoulder and give me headbutts. He still tries that, but he's so big that he falls off. It hasn't stopped him trying--yesterday he climbed up, saw that his butt wouldn't fit on my shoulder, and proceeded to sit on my face/neck. My husband couldn't stop laughing.

Sorry for the novel--I could go on and on all day about my cats!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Such cute stories! If I pet Pineapple and then start walking away, if she still wants attention, she'll wrap her arms around my leg (w/o using claws), then let go. If she holds on long enough, sometimes she'll give me a soft bite. I always pet her afterwards b/c I think its so cute.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt sometimes comes up to me and digs her nails into my pants...this means pick me up and when I do, I pet her and hug her and she just closes her eyes and purrs. It's so cute! As if you couldn't tell Egypt is my favorite, but shhhh...don't tell the others


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Baby will lay on my lap and put his arms around my neck as if giving me a hug, then nuzzle his head under my chin until he falls asleep.


----------



## KATCILE (Nov 7, 2010)

AWWW these are so sweet ! I only have one kitty but A LOT of stories.. I know on christmas morning he'll get into the wrapping paper and hustle underneath it all. If he hears even the slightest crackle or wrinkle he starts swatting his paws all around to "catch the culprit". SO cute. Also, usually in the summer time when he's taken outside on a harness he'll be having such a great time that he wont want to follow you in. So he'd just flop on the grass and I'd have to playfully pull him a couple of inches (it's a harness, so he's not in pain) yet he still doesn't want to get up. 

Cats can be so peculiar sometimes LOL


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the early morning snuggles I get from my kitties. Every morning, Malley will make her way under the blanklets and lay right up against me, Rowdy prefers to crawl up on to my chest and tuck his head under my chin. The three of us will sleep like this for an hour or so. It is the best way to start the day.


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> tries to fit her head inside my nostril apparently as a sign of affection (its the thought that counts right),
> 
> I suppose I could do without the nose mining.


That is too funny, Belle does this too. I find it funny, and a little odd.  BUT she is my first true CUDDLE kitty, who loves to cuddle always. I have always wanted one.


----------



## Kore (Oct 26, 2010)

Tali usually sleeps on my desk. When she's in the mood to cuddle, she lets out cuddle short mews and gets on my lap. Then, she keeps looking into my eyes while stretching her her front arms up my chest, letting out a very short "MEW!", and then she gets up and rubs her nose on my face, then back to cuddle on my lap.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

We just adopted a 3rd kitty Sesame 3 weeks ago. Last night, I found Kunik (1st cat adopted 3.5 months ago) grooming Sesame while Sesame laid next to him, and Sesame was purring very loudly! So glad to see that they're getting along so well


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Also love it when they stick their neck out so they could get closer to my face to give me Eskimo kisses


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I find it cute that Tuffy follows me everywhere - like right now, he's laying here right above my keyboard on a kitty blanket sound asleep - so cute. Even at night if I go to the bathroom - he comes with me and then back to bed with me too. Sometimes when he goes with me at night- he sits there while i do my 'thing' and looks at me like 'hurry up - lets get done and back to bed' makes me laugh everytime. I love that he lays in my arms like a baby when I watch TV - and falls asleep. Granted those times are coming fewer and fewer as he grows up - but I'm hoping he always wants to come to Mommy for cuddles.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Every night Sinatra guides grabs on to my hand, pulls it towards him, and uses it as a pillow so I am literally holding his head all night. I love it

I love it when Nutmeg trills and jumps on my lap. She then stares at me until I start petting her, and cuddles into my leg so hard.


----------



## Tecibbar (Nov 9, 2010)

This happened couple of years ago. I was on the balcony admiring Oreo. She sneaked up to a bird and with a swift jump, she caught it. I could tell she was mighty proud of herself; her tail was high up in the air and she was galloping. I knew she would walk around the complex and come to the patio. Usually I would rash to open the screen door for her, but that day my chair felt so cozy. Oreo came to the screen door, looked at me and meowed. Just as she opened her mouth, the bird flew away. Oreo was stunned and dumbfound. She was so happy before, and now so disappointed! I had to hug her real hard to assure her that even though she had failed as a huntress, she was still loved. Apparently, she didn't hurt the bird at all. She give the bird a scare, and a story to brag to him friends!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Keep them coming! I'm loving reading all these cute stories.

The snuggling at night is epic. Mow has to be touching me when he sleeps and I was really worried about the first time SO spent the night over. Mow started the night way over on the other side of me looking very offended someone had stolen his 'spot' but when I got up in the middle of the night he (mow) was stretched out across my SO. His butt was in his...crotch... his body draped across his hip and his head hanging down to the bed  I cracked up. I had been so worried they wouldn't get along but after that they are true buddies. He loves it when he stays over now.


----------

